# When will 07 Roubaix Expert be available?



## drdatabase (Aug 1, 2006)

I'm climbing the walls waiting on an 2007 Roubaix Expert. Anybody know when they will start showing up at the LBS and their MSRPs? I'm starting to see pictures and specs on UK bicycle store sites so hopefully we'll see some in the States soon too.


----------



## smw (Mar 7, 2006)

drdatabase said:


> I'm climbing the walls waiting on an 2007 Roubaix Expert. Anybody know when they will start showing up at the LBS and their MSRPs? I'm starting to see pictures and specs on UK bicycle store sites so hopefully we'll see some in the States soon too.




October. I ordered mine last weekend, the double with the Sram groupo. List is $3300. Im hoping they are ready and released sooner, Im wanting to sell my Trek asap. I think the sale price is $3000. The double is red with white lettering and the triple is Gerolsteiner team colors and comes with the Ultegra groupo. The frames are now made with the 8r carbon, sweeeet. Im not a big fan of red, but I want the double compact and that is the only choice.

Sean


----------



## drdatabase (Aug 1, 2006)

Sounds like you're well on your way. I guess I need to get down to the LBS and look at their 2007 catalog then place my order. The shops near me still have a lot of 06 roubaixs and they keep telling me they have no information on 07s. I now know better and I'll keep visiting shops until I find one that will work with me.


----------



## smw (Mar 7, 2006)

drdatabase said:


> Sounds like you're well on your way. I guess I need to get down to the LBS and look at their 2007 catalog then place my order. The shops near me still have a lot of 06 roubaixs and they keep telling me they have no information on 07s. I now know better and I'll keep visiting shops until I find one that will work with me.



They can pull it up on the dealers internet catalog also, its on Specialized's site for the dealers already too. I keep boouncing back and forth on the color, because they have differant specs. I want the compact crank, but I like the other color better.

Sean


----------



## critchie (Apr 27, 2004)

Most 2007 info is not yet available on the B2B site; however, most dealers have had a dealer book for several weeks with all the details.




smw said:


> They can pull it up on the dealers internet catalog also, its on Specialized's site for the dealers already too. I keep boouncing back and forth on the color, because they have differant specs. I want the compact crank, but I like the other color better.
> 
> Sean


----------



## thechocolatedog (Aug 9, 2006)

I've seen the pics and spec of the Experts we're getting in the UK - 8r az1 frame similar in style to the S-Works and an Ultegra groupset. We don't get the triple cs it seems.

The UK gets ours during the first week of November (just when the wind and rain starts....). My dealer looked at me and put me down for a 54, although as I'm 5' 7" with a 30.5" ilm, I'm borderline between a 52 and a 54.


----------



## smw (Mar 7, 2006)

Had to change the order,:idea: just couldnt bring myself to go with the new Sram groupo and the red bike. Ill change the crank to a double when I get it, and stick with the proven Ultegra groupo. Besides, the Gerolstiener color is sweet.

Sean


----------



## critchie (Apr 27, 2004)

FYI, to do it right you need to change the crank, rr der and frt der -- these are all triple items. Yes, you can get away without doing it, but it will never perform quite as good as a "real" double. GO with the SRAM, unless the red just cannot be stood.



smw said:


> Had to change the order,:idea: just couldnt bring myself to go with the new Sram groupo and the red bike. Ill change the crank to a double when I get it, and stick with the proven Ultegra groupo. Besides, the Gerolstiener color is sweet.
> 
> Sean


----------



## smw (Mar 7, 2006)

Im leary of new products, specially when the option is something Ive used and like. Yeah not fond of the red at all. Maybe Ill just leave the triple, the big ring is a 50t anyway, so maybe the middle ring is also differant. The double-triple debate is the only real issue, although not a big one at all. Sounds like it is best to keep the triple set up.

Thanks,
Sean


----------



## drdatabase (Aug 1, 2006)

I don't know Chocolatedog. I'm 5 8" with a 30" inseam and a 52 fits me very well. The Roubaix seems to have a longer toptube so you have a pretty long reach when you're in the drops. That was with a 90mm stem too. I suggest testing an 06 out for fit to make sure a 54 is right for you. The 07s do look sweet I can't wait to ride one.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

> My dealer looked at me and put me down for a 54, although as I'm 5' 7" with a 30.5" ilm, I'm borderline between a 52 and a 54.


 I agree with drdatabase...I don't see how with those measurements you can be borderline. Really sounds like a 52 to me. 

For those anxiously awaiting your '07 Roubaix Experts, I hope you find the wait worth it. I have an '06 with FSA compact double/Dura Ace RD and absolutely love it. 2600 miles, not a single problem. At 2500 miles, the rear hub had worked loose a bit (a simple tightening job), and I changed the KMC chain to a Dura Ace, although it really didn't need it. That's it. Nothing else other than blissful riding.


----------



## j__h (Jun 16, 2006)

Dr_John said:


> I agree with drdatabase...I don't see how with those measurements you can be borderline. Really sounds like a 52 to me.
> 
> For those anxiously awaiting your '07 Roubaix Experts, I hope you find the wait worth it. I have an '06 with FSA compact double/Dura Ace RD and absolutely love it. 2600 miles, not a single problem. At 2500 miles, the rear hub had worked loose a bit (a simple tightening job), and I changed the KMC chain to a Dura Ace, although it really didn't need it. That's it. Nothing else other than blissful riding.


I'm about 5-9 with a 29 inch inseam and the 52 fits me great.


----------



## thechocolatedog (Aug 9, 2006)

j__h said:


> I'm about 5-9 with a 29 inch inseam and the 52 fits me great.


Thanks for the info guys.

I'm not about to shell £2k on a bike that doesn't fit, so I'll do as you suggest and search out an 06. Although the 54 only comes out a smidgeon taller (though shorter on the TT) than the 21" frame on my other road bike, if I'm going to be concerned about anything, it's reach.

TCD


----------



## critchie (Apr 27, 2004)

First, your dealer likely needs to find another job -- at 5'7" you should not be riding anything bigger than a 52cm, unless you have the strangest form known, and a 30.5" inseam doesn't seem strange.

Next, I do not understand how searching out an 06 will help; the two models years are the same size. Your other road frame would be 53.4cm (assuming it's square), which is 3mm shorter than a 52cm Roubaix.

Unless you have some problem with lots of drop from saddle to bar (and this should not be a problem on a Roubaix), 52cm sounds like the right number. Even something smaller seems possible, but a 49cm will be too short in the TT (and that is really the most important metric).

FYI: This is advice given without having actually seen you and a complete set of numbers. Also, for many of you giving inseam measurements, they are not all that helpful. We fit bikes by the TT length - changing a seat post height is easily done, changing the TT/stem length is a 2cm max adjustment. If the TT/stem isn't right the bike will not fit correctly.




thechocolatedog said:


> Thanks for the info guys.
> 
> I'm not about to shell £2k on a bike that doesn't fit, so I'll do as you suggest and search out an 06. Although the 54 only comes out a smidgeon taller (though shorter on the TT) than the 21" frame on my other road bike, if I'm going to be concerned about anything, it's reach.
> 
> TCD


----------



## thechocolatedog (Aug 9, 2006)

critchie said:


> First, your dealer likely needs to find another job -- at 5'7" you should not be riding anything bigger than a 52cm, unless you have the strangest form known, and a 30.5" inseam doesn't seem strange.
> 
> Next, I do not understand how searching out an 06 will help; the two models years are the same size. Your other road frame would be 53.4cm (assuming it's square), which is 3mm shorter than a 52cm Roubaix.
> 
> ...


Critchie

I wasn't going to buy an 06, just check the sizing.

As well as the other measurements, I have a floor to sternum notch of 57", a shoulder width of 17" and an arm length (pit to thumb notch) of 23.5".

Does that help?


----------



## drdatabase (Aug 1, 2006)

Two other things you can have the dealer adjust is the stem and seat. The stem can be flipped for +16 degrees or -16 degrees. The seat also comes in two widths which the dealer should be willing to swap for your test ride. For this expensive of a bike they better.


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

My Dealer tested the SRAM components and was so stoked he is thinking about replacing his Dura Ace components with them.


----------



## marcb (Sep 3, 2006)

*Roubaix expert triple in Gerolsteiner*

Anybody got a picture of the 2007 expert triple in the gerolsteiner color. I'd love to see it. I called Specialized and they told me that the web site won't have the 2007 pics on for 2 more weeks cryin: . What's up with that?

That's my bike as soon as it comes out. I'm with you other guys, I like the compact but not too excited about the red.


----------



## critchie (Apr 27, 2004)

Expert Triple and bonus compact pic




marcb said:


> Anybody got a picture of the 2007 expert triple in the gerolsteiner color. I'd love to see it. I called Specialized and they told me that the web site won't have the 2007 pics on for 2 more weeks cryin: . What's up with that?
> 
> That's my bike as soon as it comes out. I'm with you other guys, I like the compact but not too excited about the red.


----------



## marcb (Sep 3, 2006)

*Thanks*

Thanks Critchie, 

That gerolsteiner bike is sweet!


----------



## Bocarider48 (Sep 4, 2006)

FYI...... I ordered a Roubiax Pro yesterday and Specialized is shipping it same day if the LBS has it sold. Should get mine by the weekend. It's carbon with silver accents looks really nice. I must say the Gerol. looks very good also. The frame is 8r FACT same as the S-Works 06  sweeet.


----------



## marcb (Sep 3, 2006)

*Interesting*

That's interesting. My dealer told me the new 2007's wouldn't be delivered until the end of October (he's already pre-ordered some). I'm planning on ordering my Expert this week (as soon as I can make it by the shop). Hopefully, I'll get the same deal you did and have it shipped right away. That would be fantastic.:thumbsup:


----------



## Bocarider48 (Sep 4, 2006)

*Pricing*

Marcb,
I can tell you I got pricing on the Pro and the Expert when I was at my LBS.
They quoted me $ 2750 on the Expert, Red with the SRAM Rival group and Mavic Ksyrium wheels. I have a feeling Specialized will be selling a boatload (literally) of their 2007 roubiax bikes, they are really trick and so darn sexy.:ihih: :ihih:


----------



## azuredrptp (Feb 8, 2006)

07 Bikes are up at Specialized.com!


----------



## smw (Mar 7, 2006)

marcb said:


> That's interesting. My dealer told me the new 2007's wouldn't be delivered until the end of October (he's already pre-ordered some). I'm planning on ordering my Expert this week (as soon as I can make it by the shop). Hopefully, I'll get the same deal you did and have it shipped right away. That would be fantastic.:thumbsup:



Yep, Specialized is lagging, I got impatient and bought another bike.


----------



## Bocarider48 (Sep 4, 2006)

*LBS Changes Story*

*My LBS called Specialized today and there was a miss communication. My 07 roubiax Pro was due in this week not shipping this week......"Excuse Me?" They are being air shipped from China and are due in **ANY DAY* .......to be continued:rolleyes5: *


----------



## marcb (Sep 3, 2006)

*Ouch!*

Bocarider48,

That's just plain cruel:mad2: ! I went by today and put a deposit down for the 2007 Expert triple. I was hoping that I would get the same deal you got and have it here next week, but I guess that's not going to be the case:cryin: . Frankly, I think it's worth the wait, and there's not another bike I thinks comparable for the money.

Keep me posted.

MarcB


----------

